# Our plum tree has to go



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

My son and I will be cutting down our plum tree first thing in the morning, I believe it's making Shadow sick.

Shadow threw up today at the park, looked like just her breakfast, my son took her straight home where she spent the remainder of the day asleep in front of the aircon. My son went off to work tonight and I was left to feed all the dogs (we have 3 little dogs and Shadow). It had been about 5 hours since she had thrown up, so I decided to just put together a very tiny meal for her if she wanted it. If that stayed down then she could have another tiny bit a few hours later. 

Well she was hungry, she ate her little meal, then I took her out the back so she could go potty. Within about 20 minutes she did a big runny poo, and then seamed to perk right up.

While I was sitting out the back waiting for her I was looking at our plum tree. I noticed my little dog pick up one of the fallen fruits and play with it. Then I spotted Shadow pick something up, I yelled out to her to drop it, which she did. Hmmm Plum pip. I came in and googled plums and dogs. The tree is going, those things are dangerous, the pips have cyanide. The pips can also cause intestinal blockages. Holy cow, I think this is what happened to Shadow about a month ago, and now I think this is why she threw up today. It's a risk I'm not willing to take, the tree is a gonna. 

BTW, it's been about 2hrs since Shadows runny poo and she is back to pestering her little brothers and barking at possums.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, close call and good detective work! sorry you have to lose your tree... but really who eats plums nowadays anyway? lol j/k

hope shadow is feeling better.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Aw, such a shame. I would love a plum tree. But sounds like it had to go, hope that solves her problem.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

StellaSquash said:


> Wow, close call and good detective work! sorry you have to lose your tree...* but really who eats plums nowadays anyway? lol j/k*
> 
> hope shadow is feeling better.


 Hmmmm....Plum Brandy??? :wild: and plum wood is very good for smoke houses. Home made sausages smoked over plum wood and some plum brandy= heaven


----------



## djharper (Dec 7, 2010)

You can keep your plum tree if you are willing to spray it each spring to stop fertilization and fruit production. You'll have the tree but no plums.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

This is good to know. I intend to have a plum tree, now I know it needs to be fenced off.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes plum as well as peach and nectarine pits and apple seeds contain a cyanide compound.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

What about Cherry trees? I want to plant one in remembrance of someone close that passed and I love the looks of the tree. And love when it blooms.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> What about Cherry trees? I want to plant one in remembrance of someone close that passed and I love the looks of the tree. And love when it blooms.


Japanese blooming cherry trees or regular cherry trees?

Honestly I've seen dogs around both and those dogs never got ill but IDK if cherry pits are harmful to dogs - def. something to look into. 

If you want beautiful blooming I would go with the Japanese ones (but that's only me) 

Google Image Result for http://leftistmoon.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/japanese-cherry-tree-britain.jpg


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow that is very pretty. I don't really care about cherry production we don't eat them. I jus love the looks of the cherry tree bright vibrant and beautyful jus like his soul. It was the first thing that came to mind when thinking of him. And to stay on topic my cousins have SEVERAL like 10 and have never had a problem with there dogs or ours with them being right down the hill.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Wow that is very pretty. I don't really care about cherry production we don't eat them. I jus love the looks of the cherry tree bright vibrant and beautyful jus like his soul. It was the first thing that came to mind when thinking of him. And to stay on topic my cousins have SEVERAL like 10 and have never had a problem with there dogs or ours with them being right down the hill.


Yeah they have a ton planted at the capitol here in Oregon and when they're in bloom it's so beautiful


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I heard of a dog that had a well rounded physique. They put the dog on a diet. The dog continued to be overweight. They checked all the likely health problems, like thyroid and came up empty.

Well, they had a pear tree, and the dog was eating pears like they were going out of style. 

I think pumbs/prunes are kind of like grapes/raisens in how they affect digestion. Raisens and grapes can cause kidney failure in dogs. I never considered giving them plumbs or prunes -- prune juice does work on the system in a way I am not to keen on trying with the dogs. 

Too bad about the tree.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

The tree went the next day.  It looks very bare and yuck there now, but I'd rather healthy dogs and a yucky bare patch in my yard, than a nice tree. Besides that tree I'm sure was a big reason we keep getting possums.

I will plant something else, something low maintenance but hardy and healthy for the dogs. I'm still not sure if the tree was the reason why Shadow had the blockage a month ago or why she was sick a few days ago (she's fine now) but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------

